# Größe Access-Unterformular an Eingabe anpassen



## ronaldo84 (1. März 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Formular auf dem ist ein Unterformular. Nun möchte ich das dieses Unterformular den Platz auf dem Formular optimal ausnutzt. Dies wollte ich machen indem der Benutzer eine Höhe und Breite des UF eingeben kann.

```
hohe = InputBox("Bitte die gewünschte Höhe eingeben")
Breite = InputBox("Bitte die gewünschte Breite eingeben")
```
Dann möchte ich das das UF angepasst wird:

```
With Me![UNF Ansprechpartner]
.Height = hohe
.Width = Breite
'.TOP = 4000
End With
```
Es klappt zwar aber das UF wird nicht wirklich vergrössert. Der Detailbereich wird vergrössert aber die eigentliche Textfelder, Label usw. bleiben alle in der selben Position in der sie vor der "Vergrößerung" waren. Kann ich diese an dem Detailbereich verankern? So das sie mit vergrössert und auch imt verschoben werden?

Danke 

Ronaldo

P.S. wenn man eine Eigenschaft für alle Objekt auf einem Formular ändern muss muss man sie dann für jedes einzelne Objekt ändern?
Wenn ich z.B. Textfeld1 und Label2 habe muss ich dann immer 

```
me.textfeld1.width = 100
me.label1.width=100
```
oder kann ich einfach

```
me.all.width=100
```
 machen?

Danke Nochmal


----------

